# aquscaping design site or person needed



## joeeey (Jan 22, 2009)

Can someone recommend a site or a person that will design a custom aquascape for my 72 bow for a reasonable amount. I have contacted aquariumplants.com and had nothing but problems with them, So I am looking for someone else. I am not sure which plants work well together, growing patterns, fish friendly and such. Besides there are hundreds of plants available to choose from and you really need to know certain things that I don't know.

I can provide all my tank specs.










Many Thanks


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Go to justin's site (Not tropic isle) But the ones in his sig the big one. Maybe he will do it. Also try PMing him 

Hope this helps


----------



## joeeey (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks I sent him a PM


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the PM. PM has been replied to.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

BTW SAF, I don't have that link anymore. I still do it, but they said they'd fire me if I steal any of their customers


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Post some pictures of what rocks and driftwood you have already and we can help you...


----------

